# Burn Notice



## soliloquy (Oct 5, 2011)

looked up on search and come empty handed...

anyone liking the show?
they started playing season one on my local tv a few weeks ago, and i thought it was a new show. LOVED the pilot episode. 
then walmart had a random sale on its season 1 and 2...didn't know it was on season two. a customer in the back saw that and asked if i'm JUST getting into the show as he is aready on season 6 and LOVING every bit of it...


just finished season 1, and liking it.
also enjoying the random dexter actors that keep coming and going. so far there is Batista, and Paul. maybe more that i'm forgetting. would be nice if they mixed this with dexter as they both are in the same area and all...kinda like marvel and DC


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 6, 2011)

I vaguely remember starting a Burn Notice thread ages back... All said and done though; yes, I love it  We're getting screwed here in Aus though, season 4 is getting all kinds of fucked around (or is it season 5? I forget... either way we're getting fucked over cos it's not on.)


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 6, 2011)

I love Burn Notice. Been watching since the second season (I've watched the whole of the first season during a marathon USA Network had), can't wait for Season 5 to start back up, again.


----------



## chimpinatux (Oct 6, 2011)

I definately need to check this show out, it has Bruce Campbell!


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 6, 2011)

anyone else notice the parallel there is between burn notice and Grand Theft Auto games?

i mean, a lot of people want GTA to turn into a movie, and its very hard to turn it into a movie as after a while, GTA looses its story line. its just killing killing and more killing. 

however, the main story line of GTA is, you start at point A, and you want to go to point B. however, in order to get to point B, you first have to go to point C, D, E, F, G, H, I, J, K, L, M, N, O, P, Q, R, S.....and then once you get to B, you have to do a few other missions just to complete the game. 

burn notice is much the same, but it doesn't get boring! at least it hasn't thus far...


----------



## Trespass (Oct 10, 2011)

As I said in the last Burn Notice thread, the storytelling structure became really stale after 2 seasons of the same thing, with very, very slow meta development that ultimately went nowhere at the end of each arc.


----------



## Mexi (Oct 10, 2011)

really enjoy the show. its fun, pretty well written and has really good balance of characters with michael, fiona, sam and jesse.


----------



## soliloquy (Oct 10, 2011)

Trespass said:


> As I said in the last Burn Notice thread, the storytelling structure became really stale after 2 seasons of the same thing, with very, very slow meta development that ultimately went nowhere at the end of each arc.



yeah, i can see that happening...but i'm curious as to how the show is on season 6 if this is going to happen all the way through, and i'm only at the start of second season...




also, michael clayton is a lot like modern day macgyver. give him a cellphone and a toolbox and 20 minutes, and he will come back with a car and a gun and an atomic bomb...


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Oct 11, 2011)

I really want to like it because I like the premise and Bruce Campbell is a mofuggin' BOSS, but I just can't. The lead actor and actress are just... just terrible. I can't even let the lead actress' terrible acting slide due to hotness, because she isn't hot at all. She's like beef jerky with lips. It also doesn't help that the leading actor's acting has bugged me since the very first time I saw him, as a guest star on an episode of Monk. When I saw he had his own show, I thought "Really?!? Oh well, it has The Bruce, so I'll give it a shot."

Sigh. At least the action scenes are pretty neat. Hard to ruin those with wooden acting.


----------



## Dan_Vacant (Oct 11, 2011)

I love that show I'm missing ever episode of the newist season though casue I watch very little tv.


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 11, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> yeah, i can see that happening...but i'm curious as to how the show is on season 6 if this is going to happen all the way through, and i'm only at the start of second season...



I'm not sure who told you it's on season 6, because it's only on season 5. They had a summer finale for season 5 and will be bringing it back to USA Network in the coming months. Unless if this person is from the future, then that would explain why they have season 6.


----------



## soundgardener75 (Nov 17, 2011)

Been following it since it first aired. Season 3 got kinda meh in the middle then it got interesting again.

I'm glad they kept Jesse Porter around. He's been a HUGE help to those three with regards to certain intel.

This season has been interesting indeed. Can't wait for tonight's episode!


----------



## GazPots (Nov 18, 2011)

Mid way through season 3 but it's good fun so far.

Sam is awesome.


----------



## Stealthtastic (Nov 29, 2011)

I like that show haha. 
Have you gotten to the part where Jesse comes in yet?


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 8, 2012)

just finished season 3. its sooooo awesome!
although, i wish the suspense they create at the last 2 episodes was longer than just 2 episodes.


----------



## GazPots (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm up to date with it, so now i have to wait for it to come back on normal tv. 



I love it when you have loads of season of tv to watch and you do big marathons. I hate it when you eventually run out of episodes and must wait for one a week like the rest of them.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 8, 2012)

GazPots said:


> I'm up to date with it, so now i have to wait for it to come back on normal tv.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when you have loads of season of tv to watch and you do big marathons. I hate it when you eventually run out of episodes and must wait for one a week like the rest of them.



or you can just want other shows in the mean time 

if you're enjoying the action/drama-comedy that burn notice falls under, you may enjoy a show called 'white collar'. its about white collar crime, but in order for companies to stop white collar crime, they hire an ex-white-collar-criminal-who-is-the-best-at-the-game. so imagine someone like conrad black working for a multi-billion dollar company just to prevent white collar crime. 

similar to burn notice where mr. westen is helping the lil guys.

its made by the same guys as well (or at least fox production)


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 8, 2012)

i got through 3 seasons and got incredibly bored with the series. I think it could be better than it is TBH.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 12, 2012)

i'm about 90% done through season 4. i have to say, season 4 so far has been the best season. in season 1, 2, and 3, they built the suspense near the last 2 episodes. however, with season 4, they built the suspense in the first 2 episodes and haven't let go yet. 

however, i am getting a lil confused as there are so many names that are being tossed here and there. but the stores and the plots keep getting bigger and bigger and they keep climbing higher up the ladder. 

also, i really enjoyed michael westen breaking into Dexter's office at Miami PD HQ and more specifically in homicide


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Jan 22, 2012)

This show recently got my attentioin, love everything about it, including humor, action, Dodge Chargers, Bruce Campbell, improvised spy gadgets and explosives and guns. I've seen many random episodes and have started from the beginning i'm 4 episodes in.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 23, 2012)

Watched an episode, it seemed fun. And, of course, it had Bruce Campbell, the man with the killer chin.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 23, 2012)

who exactly is bruce campbell? sure, hes playing sam axe in the show...but why is he so glorified? :s


----------



## GazPots (Jan 23, 2012)

^^^^^^


CLICK


----------



## Xaios (Jan 23, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> who exactly is bruce campbell? sure, hes playing sam axe in the show...but why is he so glorified? :s



Pictures speak louder than words. This picture says "I am a God among men," and VERY loudly at that.







EDIT: More awesomeness.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jan 29, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> who exactly is bruce campbell? sure, hes playing sam axe in the show...but why is he so glorified? :s




why he`s the greatest actor of our generation


----------



## soliloquy (Mar 6, 2012)

for anyone interested in that movie 'safe house' that is out now...
if you've seen season 3 of burn notice, you've seen that movie...seriously!

even the guys name is matt WESTON!


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 16, 2012)

mods, can you merge this thread with the older thread found here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/movies-books-tv-media/109891-burn-notice-thread-2.html


thanks


----------



## galca002 (Aug 16, 2012)

Oh, you mean burn notice aka that one show bruce campbell is on?


----------



## soliloquy (Aug 17, 2012)

/\ what did you think?


----------



## soliloquy (Dec 15, 2013)

just bumping this as i just started watching the final season.

and funny thing happened to me at work the other day. i work for a bank in their call centre. a customer called by the name of 'michale weston' and was being very shady. asked about an employee that he said should be in canada, the employee was in irland. then asked for another person that was in canada. now these guys dont work for the branch but behind the scenes. the person that worked in canada, 'mr. weston' asked to be connected to them, but only before he gets their phone number. i gave em the number, then as i was connecting the customer, he hangsup. 

i would have thought it was a prank being pulled on me, but there is no direct phone number to get a hold of me...

fishy.


----------



## texshred777 (Dec 16, 2013)

Can't wait for season 7 to hit DVD. One of my favorite shows.


----------

